# Painting vinyl flooring



## ajb (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's a fun one. I have a designer who wants to use a textured vinyl flooring (not dance floor--the kind of thing you'd put in a kitchen or somesuch) painted metallic silver as a show floor. 

I've tested various combinations of scrubbing the vinyl with acetone or denatured alcohol to try to strip any plasticizer residue and priming with a vinyl dye before topcoating with silver spray enamel. So far the topcoat remains slightly gummy days after application and scuffs if you so much as look at it funny. I have some plastic primer spray on the way to try, wondering if anyone has any other suggestions for process or products? Seems like something in the vinyl is keeping the paint from curing, so I expect a key part of the solution will be in either stripping or sealing the vinyl first.

TIA


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 17, 2011)

See this post: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ity-operations/19470-flooring.html#post177483 .


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 18, 2011)

The finish on vinyl is called mirrabond and it's composition is slightly different company to company. I think the idea is a bad one but if it is going to be done, contact a flooring store and ask what cuts a certain brand. Do not ask a big box store, they won't know.


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2011)

I do it all the time. Here's some pointers, questions and tips. 
Is it a dance show ? If so finish is going to be interesting as, I'm sure you are aware, Dance has specific traction requirements as well as wear and tear issues. How long is your run? We installed a vinyl flooring product to act as a wood floor for our recent production of "Lt. of Inishmore'. KNow it needed to be cleaned every single night we figured a vinyl would hold up better. The scenic designer and I stripped the floor with ammonia < which pulls up any and all acrylic based sealers> then applied coats of shellac, paint, and finally a wonderful flooring sealer I have found at Staples, of all places , called Safety Satin. After 6 week of massive abuse there was one spot that was starting to get worn. 
If you don't need the texture or image of the vinyl side I suggest turning the flooring upside down and painting the backside. It makes a wonderful pallet ! It takes paint extremely well it has a nice feel under foot, and it absorbs cut's and knicks. A word of caution however, if you use upside down vinyl do not plan on rolling scenery or props across it. The top side of vinyl is denser and resists stretching. the underside is spongeier and tends to 'pile-up' in front of casters which results in folds and tears. < tears as in rips and tears as in little drops of water from the eye>.
I've found any latex/acrylic paint will adhere very well but the trick is in sealing. some cheap ways to seal can be found at the grocery store. If you want an extremely glossy finish you sinply cannot beat "Future" put 2 -3 coats on with a mop and if you need to spot clean you can soften it with some Windex, or strip the whole floor with an Ammonia based cleaner. The Safety Satin Product I mentioned early is also a great way to go for a sealer, cheaper than Rosco glaze and highly durable, just follow the directions on the bottle. 
Hope that helps some.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 18, 2011)

If I were painting it I would use an autobody bumper adhesion promoter and then paint it with an autobody paint.


----------

